# AS Amazonia vs Eco-complete?



## Wayney (13 Jul 2008)

The thing is that I can get 3 20lb bags of Eco-complete from my lfs for Â£59.97 but to get the equivalent in AS would be Â£83.97 on the old c/c. So I suppose my Q is, Is the AS really worth the extra Â£Â£Â£ in the long run or am I just being a 
*Tight Git*?


----------



## Ed Seeley (14 Jul 2008)

Never used the Eco complete but I'd never look further than AS after using it on two tanks.  IMHO, it's the best substrate, period.


----------



## Lisa_Perry75 (14 Jul 2008)

Yup go for the AS! I used aquaclay before this, gravel,and tetracomplete stuff and none of them even compare so far.


----------



## Wolfenrook (14 Jul 2008)

Me been awkward (as usual) chose to go with eco-complete for my planted shrimp tank.   It's cheaper and much nicer looking than AS, and odds are the difference in plant growth between the 2 is smaller than the difference in price.   But then I have rampant plant growth in my DIY plant substrate as well.   

I'd say go with the one you like best, then you only have yourself to blame.   

Ade


----------



## Wayney (15 Jul 2008)

After a lot of deliberation I've decided to go down the AS route and to 'hell' with my bank account   
Now all I've got to decide is whether to get 3 or 4 bags.... hmmmmmmm what to do, what to do :?


----------



## Matt Holbrook-Bull (15 Jul 2008)

http://www.ukaps.org/forum/viewtopic.php?f=17&t=2224


----------



## Wayney (15 Jul 2008)

Matt Holbrook-Bull said:
			
		

> http://www.ukaps.org/forum/viewtopic.php?f=17&t=2224



Would this be accurate on a bow fronted tank? My tank is 36"L x 20"D x 12"W at the ends and 16"W in the middle.


----------



## sanj (16 Jul 2008)

Just add a bit more...


----------



## Wolfenrook (16 Jul 2008)

cichlidsrgr8 said:
			
		

> After a lot of deliberation I've decided to go down the AS route and to 'hell' with my bank account
> Now all I've got to decide is whether to get 3 or 4 bags.... hmmmmmmm what to do, what to do :?



Get 5, as usually you always wish you had bought one more bag than you thought you would need.   

Ade


----------



## Wayney (18 Jul 2008)

I got my 2 bags of AS this morning,the old c/c would only allow me to get 2  , and I've gotta say that I dont think i'll need much more of it - maybe another 3ltr bag-. After levelling it out it's 2-3" at the front and at least 6" at the back.

P.s. Gotta say a big thankyou to Richard from AE for his e-mail suggesting that I should get the regular amazonia instead of amazonia II because of the dust issues. So Richard, Thankyou and *YOU DA MAN* 8)  8)


----------

